# Fez and his best mates have it tuff, but hang on in there....



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Well what a turn up....old Fez and his best mates, the Scholl gang, rocked up on Wednesday morning acting all bullish thinking to themselves....Range Rover Sport, piece of cake....on first glance I myself thought much the same, no issues on previous RRS's so cracked on with the job at hand with the usual 3BM....a few pics of what lay in wait....*
































































*First up were the wheels, and a mighty fine set of Ally Clogs they were too...they were tackled with my usual muster of products to gain a free from grease and grime surface in preparation for some of the "good stuff" to be applied later....It was then onto the "Bulk" which seemed to take an age to clean, just wasn't having it....should really have clicked from this point....but on I soldiered and once the clean was done it was out with the clay, Permanon Hecta extremely diluted with Roll Up n Shine medium grade clay, as per the ritual were used but again was taking a fair old crack of the whip to get anything like....again should really have clicked....after battling through the trenches with the clay stage here is what was in store and ready and waiting for Fez and the boys....*









































































*So after a quick fettle from Fez and S17+ on an SSP we ended up with this....*



















*By no means crisp but we got the level and combo spot on....for the bonnet at least....so inside we stepped and got the lights out to join in....*


















































































*Just out of curiosity I thought I would try another panel so it was the rear door this time and again S17+ with SSP....spot on results from one 60 second blast....*














































*Some further shots from the bonnet....*





































*Then it all turned sour....started at the roof and didnt end there....never have i worked with such soft and sticky paintwork....previous RR's have been a dream to work on but this one just didnt want to play and Fez and the boys had started to have a rough time of it....no sooner had I started with what ever combo I used it just bogged and clogged....my usual, and initial combo was having none of it, I then tried orange and S17+, nothing, well I say nothing i was getting plenty of little balls of S17+ being thrown everywhere but not much else....although it did move a lot more freely there was no correction being achieved at all...so I thought I would use my nous a bit and go for corrective finishing with S3 Gold Edition and S30 mix...although this worked a dream I was still being dealt a high hologram card so it was on with a Black Farecla Pad and S17+....now normally paint just seems to give up the ghost and say "ok you win".....not this one....heck i even tried Nanotech SST Nano Polish Super Gloss but it seemed only to batten down the hatches and start the process all over again....so a thought was to use Dual Action, now I am not one for calling it a day with Fez but the paint was just not accepting his method of "I win"....so out came Fez's long lost friend Mr g220 who came well prepared with his own style and a bottle of the not very often used Lime Prime...now bare in mind the bonnet and rear passenger door were quite happily playing ball with my initial advances the rest started to have its own little plaything....Mr g220 and Lime Prime...severe hologramming and LP marring....I then played a master card....Dual Action....Farecla Black Pad and Scholl Concepts A15+ and low and behold vengeance was mine...heres how the roof looked after a few passes of the combo and a couple of coats of Colly 845, but not before I dusted down with my long forgotten Lambswool duster, purely because I didnt want to induce any unnecessary marring.... *























































*Once the whole cha bang was completed it was finished off with RG55 and i must say makes for an amazing turnaround due to the issues faced....heres how it looks now....wheels sealed with Permanon Aircraft Supershine....*

















































































































































































































































































































































































































































*As you may have gathered this thread is basically to say that it matters not what has been before but what is now before you....as I have stated I have had no issues with Range Rover paint up until this job....but what the hey, you can only work with whats in front of you and decisions have to be made on practices needed to resolve the issues you are presented with....it also goes to show that sometimes something is sent to test you....I hope to the Lord Almighty this was mine.....thanks for hanging on in there and making it to the end of another Reflectology Detail....*


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW - that's the fooking shiniest ever RR :buffer::thumb::doublesho


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Russ.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

looks like it had been cleaned with a brillo pad before.
amazing job and what a shine, great job.:thumb:

gives me hope that i will be able to do something with the 20 year old paint on my bmw, which has terrible swirls and scatches


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Worthy advisory and well executed Rusty, Sounded to be a royal pita but the outcome was a good one never the less.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking mint now mate. Call me stupid, but whats ssp?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SSP = Spider Sandwich Pad 

Stunning work, one of the best finishes I've ever seen on a RR!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

never heard of them... link?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> never heard of them... link?


http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...pad-black-white-145mm.php?manufacturers_id=69


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job buddy.


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Great turn around:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work and fair play for using a bit of sideways thinking with the roof!

End result is superb!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great end result!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Stunning work and finish mate, a great write up and stunning story in pictures as always :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

good work... needs to get my hands on some scholl

i have SV cleaner fluid pro.. im told this is scholl s17?

very good work russ


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great work Russ :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> good work... needs to get my hands on some scholl
> 
> i have SV cleaner fluid pro.. *im told this is scholl s17?*
> 
> very good work russ


Never tried SV CF Pro so couldn't say but you never know who makes what for whom these days


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Great job! is that your German shepherd? Miss ours


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

georgeandpeppa said:


> Great job! is that your German shepherd? Miss ours


no mate it was the clients sons and she was absolutely brilliant, did exactly as she was told and not once got anywhere near the car except for that one shot when i asked her to, she is a beaut and only 8 months old....I miss mine as well but 3 huskies to keep in tow now....


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Serious correction, great job!!!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great reflections..


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Great job


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers fellas for the comments much appreciated....


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Fantastic turn around there


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Always like reading your threads Russ, amazing work from you as usual, thanks for sharing.


----------



## S33PEE (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks great Russ great turnaround,mine's ready for a tickle up again next month once the leaves on the tree at home have all dropped,will call you soon.
I've scratched the bonnet or it may have been a cat :-(
Chris


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice turn around


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

S33PEE said:


> Looks great Russ great turnaround,mine's ready for a tickle up again next month once the leaves on the tree at home have all dropped,will call you soon.
> I've scratched the bonnet or it may have been a cat :-(
> Chris


Will nip over and get it all ready for winter mate and really give it some protection coz i think youre gonna need it out there....will take a look at the bonnet for you mate....


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Russ

stunning finish ,rr now looking like glass

enjoyed the write up as well

you certainly know what to pull out of your bag o tricks

would love to come over one day to have a natter

all the best


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> Russ
> 
> stunning finish ,rr now looking like glass
> 
> ...


cheers Steve....the bag o tricks will soon be getting a little heavier....


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Quality work there fella  Stunning results on a bit of a dog rough motor!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Smashing work, Wheels look different, quite like them. :argie:


----------

